# Boredoms vs The Residents



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i like boredoms but the residents are one of my favorite groups ever (probably my favorite group)


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Gotta go with Boredoms. For me they've got something for every mood, from the early obnoxious noise punk to the tape manipulated ****ery and doomed out trance of Super Ae. The Residents are quirky and amusing but they never reached me on a primal level.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Argus said:


> Which do you prefer?


Not for nothing, but exactly what genre of music are you referring to here?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

They're both roughly avant-garde or [very] experimental rock.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@regressivetransphobe, Ok, thanks for the 411 on this.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Gotta go with Boredoms. For me they've got something for every mood, from the early obnoxious noise punk to the tape manipulated ****ery and doomed out trance of Super Ae. The Residents are quirky and amusing but they never reached me on a primal level.


I went with the Boredoms for nearly the exact same reasons. Super Ae and Vision Creation Newsun are solid mellow albums and even the quirkier sporadic earlier stuff like Soul Discharge and Pop Tatari has more in it to me than The Residents more off the wall albums. Eskimo is a great, if deeply strange, lo-fi ambient album that sounds like some guys messing in around in a recording studio but much of their other stuff is too much about pop distortions and kitsch sound collage.



samurai said:


> Not for nothing, but exactly what genre of music are you referring to here?


They're not that closely related but I think they are two avant garde style bands that are not prone to po-faced pomposity and I actually feel they had fun making their records.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Argus said:


> Eskimo is a great, if deeply strange, lo-fi ambient album that sounds like some guys messing in around in a recording studio but much of their other stuff is too much about pop distortions and kitsch sound collage.


Argus this is the first time ever that i ear someone saying that the residents are kitsch. Anyway i much prefer Meet the residents and Not available (but also other albums) to Eskimo that i find a little boring...


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

norman bates said:


> Argus this is the first time ever that i ear someone saying that the residents are kitsch. Anyway i much prefer Meet the residents and Not available (but also other albums) to Eskimo that i find a little boring...


Meet the Residents and Not Available, as well as Fingerprince, as _nearly_ albums for me. In that I mean I nearly like a lot about them but there will be something on it where I think 'what the **** was that *****'. Whereas Third Reich 'N Roll was just dissappointing considering the sources for the parody.

Are any of their later albums a lot different?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Argus said:


> Meet the Residents and Not Available, as well as Fingerprince, as _nearly_ albums for me. In that I mean I nearly like a lot about them but there will be something on it where I think 'what the **** was that *****'.


:lol: yes, it's part of their appeal, i think their music (and their videos too) is like a David Lynch's movie like Eraserhead or Lost highway or something like that



Argus said:


> Whereas Third Reich 'N Roll was just dissappointing considering the sources for the parody.
> 
> Are any of their later albums a lot different?


later albums are not so different in a superficial way, a bit more "normal" but in general largely inferior and less inspired than the earlier albums of the seventies (i don't like third reich too, anyway). Probably also because they have recorded a ton of stuff


----------

